# Seite an Browser anpassen



## Blumenkind (4. November 2003)

Hi,

auf den Vorschlag von Klon mein Problem/Anliegen im Forum preiszugeben, werde ich euch mal mein Vorhaben schildern.

Also, ich möchte gerne, dass sich der Hintergrund meiner Seite, der in verschiedenen Zellen definiert ist, an die Browsergröße des Users nach unten anpasst.
Der Inhalt soll jedoch nicht verschoben werden und die Seite auch nicht verzerrt werden. Der BG soll lediglich nach unten fortlaufend fortgeführt werden (bei höheren Auflösungen jenseits der 1024*) ohne, dass dann ein Scrollbalken entsteht.

Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist  diese hier 

Betrachtet die Seite mal in verschiedenen Auflösungen und ihr werdet merken, dass der Inhalt nicht verschoben wird und sich nur der untere Teil der Seite ausstreckt.

Mein bisheriger Code:


```
<html>
<head>
<title></title>
</head>
<body style="background-color:#900100; margin-top: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: 0px; margin-right: 0px;">
<table width="994" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr>
<td rowspan="3" width="14" background="Bilder/bleft.gif">
<img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="14">
</td>
<td colspan="3" width="570" height="20" bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
<!-- spacer top -->
<img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="570" height="20">
</td>
<td rowspan="3" width="40" bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
<!-- spacer right -->
<img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="40">
</td>
<td rowspan="3" width="370" background="Bilder/bright.gif">
<img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="370">
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td rowspan="2" width="26" bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
<!-- spacer links -->
<img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="26">
</td>
<td width="246" height="27" bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
<img src="Bilder/schriftzug_top.gif" width="246" height="27">
</td>
<td height="27" width="298" bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
<!-- login -->
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="2" height="721" width="544" bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
<!-- content -->
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```

Hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt, falls nicht bitte nochmal nachfragen!

MfG BK


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (4. November 2003)

Hallo,

kannst du einen Screenshot von deiner Seite hochladen und kennzeichnen  welcher Berech sich nach unten wiederholen soll?

bye


----------



## Blumenkind (5. November 2003)

Jepp kann ich machen!

Das ist genau DIESER  rot markierte Bereich.

Das problem ist wahrscheinlich, dass der markierte Bereich in verschiedene Zellen geteilt ist, wie man dem Code entnehmen kann.

Hoffe der Screenshot bringt euch weiter...

LG BK


----------



## Blumenkind (7. November 2003)

*schieb* 

vielleicht fällt dem ein oder anderen ja doch noch etwas ein?!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (7. November 2003)

ein Ansatz:
body
{ 
background-image: url(pfad/zum/bild.gif);
background-position: right; /* falls nur die orangenen ecken */
background-repeat: repeat-y;
}


----------



## rauchi (7. November 2003)

nun primär würd ich mal einen Tabelle machen.
in die Tabelle fügst du in die erste Zeile deinen Inhalt.
die zweite Zelle wird nun automatisch auf die 100% Höhe aufgezogen. Mit einem align kannst du nun bestimmen wo der Untere Bereich stehen soll. so wie ich dich verstanden hab, wird es wohl das Attribut bottom sein.
Das Hintergrundbild würd ich nicht zerschnippseln, das klappt nie, vorallem nicht wenn sich vertikal das Muster ändert. 

<body style="background-image:url(images/deinbild.jpg); margin-top: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: 0px; margin-right: 0px;">
<table width="100%" height="100%" border=0 cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0>
  <tr>
   <td height="800">INHALT</td>
 </tr><tr>
   <td align="bottom">DER UNTERE BEREICH</td>
 </tr>
</table>
</body>


----------



## Blumenkind (8. November 2003)

Wenn ich den Hintergrund nun aber als ein Bild darstelle, dann habe ich den Hinhalt und die anderen Seitenelemente nie da, wo ich sie eigentlich haben möchte?!

Habe dem Betreiber der oben genannten Seite eine Email geschickt, hoffe er meldet sich


----------



## Blumenkind (17. November 2003)

Bisher keine Antwort des Seitenbetreibers erhalten und ich schätze mal, dass ich auch keine bekommen werden.

Ich bin nun also auf euch angewiesen und hoffe einer hat noch eine Idee zur Lösung

MfG BK


----------



## Xaicon (17. November 2003)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das Problem richtig erkannt habe, aber ich denke so war das gewollt: http://www.xaicon.de/transfer/blumenkind.htm

Ich hab als Hintergrund ein Screenshot von Deinem Beispiel genommen, da ich den Pfad Deiner Bilder nicht finden konnte.


----------



## Blumenkind (17. November 2003)

Hi Xaicon, erstmal  danke für die Antwort, aber ganz so leicht ist es dann doch nicht

Du lässt ja nur den Hintergrund unendlich weit zeichnen, ich möchte jedoch, dass mehrere Spalten in einer Tabelle an den Browser angepasst werden.

Edit: Problem mit ein wenig herumprobieren von selbst gelöst, danke an alle Beteiligten

Lösung:

Tabelle in Tabelle:
<table width="100%" height="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<table width="994" height="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">

</table>
</table>


----------



## Xaicon (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Blumenkind _
> *Tabelle in Tabelle:
> <table width="100%" height="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
> <table width="994" height="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
> ...


Genau das meinte ich mit "Hier kann der eigendliche Inhalt der Seite *(am Besten mit Untertabelle )* eingefügt werden."


----------



## Blumenkind (18. November 2003)

Das Problem war nur bei deiner Version, dass nichts da skaliert wäre, wo es eigenltich hin sollte, wenn man einfach nur alle Elemente als BG setzt.


----------



## AlöööX (3. Juli 2005)

Hi bin neu hier, also Moin alle zusammen 

Hab wenig Ahnung von HTML und nutze für meine Seite Frontpage und wollte fragen ob ich das da auch irgendwie einstellen kann.

Danke shcon mal.


----------

